
Ask HN: How to learn LLVM and why? - SakiWatanabe
In the 500+ comments discussion yesterday[1] about the blog post &quot;Being a Developer After 40&quot;[2]. The author suggests ignore all the hype and learn all you can about LLVM. How do I get started and will learning LLVM benefit me? Can anyone share your experience?
[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11569726
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@akosma&#x2F;being-a-developer-after-40-3c5dd112210c
======
wyldfire
I tried to write a C/C++ checker using LLVM/clang's libTooling, while solving
a real problem we've encountered maintaining HPC code [1]. I found that I
learned a lot about it that way. I wrote a brief article about the process
[2]. Since then I've also participated in producing the official binaries for
the linux distro I use at work. It's old enough that making it work requires
lots of annoying bootstrapping. Getting used to the build process makes it a
lot easier to start out new LLVM-based projects IMO.

[1] [https://github.com/androm3da/sample-
checker](https://github.com/androm3da/sample-checker)

[2] [https://androm3da.github.io/#clang](https://androm3da.github.io/#clang)

~~~
swah
I wanted to write something similar, but was turned off by the way you have to
compile LLVM projects: your project mixed with LLVM sources. Also, its not
that easy to get started.

------
nickysielicki
You may find this link helpful for both the _why_ and _how_ :
[http://adriansampson.net/blog/llvm.html](http://adriansampson.net/blog/llvm.html)

( HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9998140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9998140)
)

